# Which dere type are you?



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Just seeing which one is most popular.

To the people who don't know what dere types are then allow me to explain:

* *





*Tsundere (tsun tsun shortened to tsun meaning to be pointed):*
A character development process that describes a person who is initially cold and even hostile towards another person before gradually showing a warmer side over time.

*Yandere (yanderu shortened to yan meaing to be ill):*
A character that is initially sweet and affectionate, with their love eventually turning into a stalkeresqe obsession and occasionally a murderous fixation on ‘getting rid of competition’ over time.

*Kuudere (kuuru shortened to kuu which meaning to be cool):*
A character that is cold, blunt, cynical, and pretty much doesn't care if her beloved dies. That's what she is on the outside but she is actually caring and nice on the inside.

*Dandere (danmari shortened to dan meaning to be silent):*
A character who is often silent and to themselves. It may be due to shyness or just because they’re the quiet type. However, when alone with the person they are attracted to, they usually come out of their shell and become more loving.

*Deredere (dere dere meaning to be 'Lovestruck'):*
A character who are entirely sweet and energetic and show this personality to everybody.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

I always get Kuudere and Tsundere as results.

Honestly, I identify as both, but Tsundere a little more.

So I'm Tsundere... D-don't question it, baka!


----------



## svenze (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't know. It's kinda impossible to compare the characteristics to actual people because people are... Normal?


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Was deciding between kuudere and dandere...dandere sounded closer to me.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

.........


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

darcstar3 said:


> .........


I was imagining your current avatar going "........" (totally needs a speech balloon lol). It has a nice synergy to it!


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

thanks =P


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Dandere D:

Now my SO tells me I'm like a crazy tsundere instead because it's been a long time since I've been really shy around him. I still am every once in a while. But apparently more often I'm crazy scary mean. :x


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Haha
I'm sure he knows best though =P


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I could see myself as a mix of *Kuudere* and *Dandere*.

There might even be a bit of *Tsundere* in there as well.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Probably either Yandere or Dandere *nodnod*


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

deredere












I thought that dere was something that can't have anything to do with me, but oh look it seems that I am dere too....I did kind of always identify with Sailor Moon


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't mean to be such a tsundere but my blunt way of talking and my weird 'let's not get too close' behaviour in the beginning really screws me over. :/ Terrible at first impressions I guess... Coming across as a know it all narcissist apparently hurts feelings so yeah :/ Tsundere...


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

lmao I forgot I made this since I never visit this forum section,
interesting how there are a lot of danderes.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

The Lawyer said:


> deredere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are the only derederes here


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

What type of dere are you, @narcissistic? :kitteh:


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Probably Kuudere. Emotional attachments don't come easily to me.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Dandere


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Karla said:


> What type of dere are you, @narcissistic? :kitteh:


Tsundere.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't speak Turkish, sorry.


----------

